# برنامج لفك حماية اي شيت اكسل



## boushy (16 أغسطس 2012)

الاخوة الكرام اليكم برنامج لفك باسوورد اي شيت اكسل مهما كان لكل الذين يعانون من باسوورد ملفات اكسل 

pwdxls.exe

مفتاح البرنامج 
DE15-87F7-7413-DA12-ACEB

البرنامج جربته في فك ملف وكان ناجح جدا

ارجو ان يكون مفيد للجميع 

تقبلوا تحياتي :77:


----------



## محمد الجفري (16 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عسر (16 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer sayed (17 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب انا لو عايز اعمل حمايه لشيت اعملها ازاي ??*


----------



## boushy (2 نوفمبر 2012)

engineer sayed قال:


> *طيب انا لو عايز اعمل حمايه لشيت اعملها ازاي ??*



من قائمة home
format 
protect sheet
ناسف اخي الكريم للتأخر في الرد
تفبل تحياتي


----------



## كمال محمد (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ان كلمه السر لا تعمل -وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابن الخيام (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الخير ولكن كلمة السر لا تعمل


----------



## ابن الخيام (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن كلمة السر لا تعمل


----------



## السيدنصير (2 نوفمبر 2012)

مفتاح البرنامج


----------



## haytham baraka (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (2 نوفمبر 2012)

مفتاح البرنامج لا يعمل يا عم الشيخ


----------



## amrcivil (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## egsaadelshemy (2 نوفمبر 2012)

* كلمه السر غير سليمة -وشكرا جزيلا*


----------



## the pump (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## boushy (2 نوفمبر 2012)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> مفتاح البرنامج لا يعمل يا عم الشيخ



يا زعيمنا اكيد بعد العمر دا كلو الجماعة بيكونو غيرو السيربال بتاع البرنامج معليش اتاخرت خبرها في غيرها


----------



## boushy (2 نوفمبر 2012)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> مفتاح البرنامج لا يعمل يا عم الشيخ



من اجل الزعيم المفدي طقنا كل المتصفات لنأتي له بالبرنامج + الكراك 

ملوظة هاامة جدا : الكراك جربته اولا علي جهازي وهو يعمل مية المية 

https://www.filebyid.com/get_uploaded_file.php


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اخى الفاضل كلما دخلت على الرابط يعطينى هذه العباره

Link expired. You came here through improper link.You must search at first the file you need on any site linked below.


Partners:
www.astalavista.ms
www.*****.ms
*****.fm
netcrack.com

ارجو معرفة السبب فى هذا هلى هذا عندى فقط ام الرابط لا يعمل عند الجميع

وشكرا لمجهودك اخى الكريم


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

ومشاركة منى سأضع لكم رابطا لمشاركة منى سابقة بخصوص هذا الموضوع 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288634.html

للتحميل ادخل على رابط الفورشير لان الميديا فاير تم حذف البرنامج منه 

ارجو ان يفيدكم هذا البرنامج


----------



## م/محمدعادل (26 يونيو 2013)

شكراااااا جزيلااا....ولكن كلمه السر لاتعمل


----------



## eng_m.magdi (26 يونيو 2013)

مشكور ولكن نرجو كلمة السر وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (17 سبتمبر 2013)

كلمة السر لا تعمل الرجاء الافادة ​


----------



## bk.a7med (2 أكتوبر 2013)

سلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
البرنامج بقول في خطا في مفتاح التفعيل


----------



## اب قاسم (20 يناير 2015)

كلمة السر لاتعمل رجاءا يا بشمهندسيييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (20 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elsaady2020 (20 يناير 2015)

شكرا جداااااااااااااا


----------

